# Playalinda



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey everyone! I was hoping i could get some assistance. Im looking for the best driving directions from kissimmee/st.cloud to playalinda. I have never been there before and will be heading down there early wednesday morning. Also, what lot should i try? Any tips, suggestions would be very welcome. :fishing:


----------



## RichK (Nov 18, 2010)

From Orlando I take 50 to I-95 N. Get off at exit 220 (Rt 406) and head east this will take you right to the beach.
Pick up all bait, ice, and refreshments before entering the park since none are available at the park. There are several bait shops in Titusville.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

mapquest or GPS *Canaveral National Seashore* and that will get you to the beach. About $3.00 per person to get into the park.

Notes of interest. There are a couple of bait shops near Burger King on US-1 and SR-402 and 406. After you pass Burger King, there are no eats or bait past that point.
Also make sure you have plenty of GAS ... there is nothing past Burger King.

Once you get to Playalinda, just look at the parking spots that strike your interest. Different folks have different favorite spots. Surfers usually pile onto #1 and 2 during heavy surf and weekends.
Playalinda is considered a "high impact" beach. Lots of holes, troughs, sandbars, etc. is difficult to walk up hill with a load in the coquina sand.

All the way to the end of Playalinda Road is the nudist beach. Fishing isn't too good but the beach scenery is terrific. lol :fishing:


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*playalinda photos*

these were taken last November this same time .... also in my photo album

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=347

oh yea one more note of interest .......... Playalinda is closed 3 days prior and 3 days after the Space Shuttle launch.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

The quickest way is to take 528 W to 95 N then exit at Gardener Rd (406) E to the beach. Pomp, whiting and blue are there but they are hard to get due to the heavy surf. I saw 5 big pomps caught right before the high tide by another guy who happened to have right weight (6 oz sputpid) and right bait (frozen clam) yesterday. My 4 oz sputpid and frozen shrimp only got me a bull whiting.


----------

